# Win 7 screen wont stretch



## Chetan1991 (May 19, 2010)

The name of the thread says it all.
I have windows 7 32 bit ultimate. I have latest ver. Of catalyst + drivers installed for the gfx card. Everything was fine until a few hours ago when i opened a game and it opened in a small screen in the centre. I closed it and changed the resolution to a smaller value. The screen, instead of stretching , gets smaller and centered. Please help me out.


----------



## dare_devil (May 19, 2010)

change resolution to any smaller value than recommended from control panel. open catalyst control, go to advance, then select desktop and display from list, under "please select display" rit click and click on configure, there select full screen under scaling options. apply and change back your resolution to recommended. i think it will help you


----------



## Chetan1991 (May 19, 2010)

@Dare_devil
thanks a ton!!
Dumb of me to not even been able to find such a simple setting. 

---------- Post added at 12:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:46 AM ----------

This is great!!! Digit forum and its members are simply the best!!
My problem solved within an hour!


----------

